# Agent Ranjid rettet die Welt



## Asselborn (19 Okt. 2012)

Ich war gerade im Kinofilm von Kaya Yanar und fand ihn grauenhaft. Aber da scheiden sich anscheinend die Geister, denn meine Freunde fanden ihn super. Sie meinen, man solle nichts anderes erwarten, wenn man in einen Spoof-Film geht. Ich fand aber die Bully-Filme wesentlich lustiger und die waren ja auch Spoof. Jetzt habe ich gehört, dass auch Bülent Ceylan einen Film plant und stelle hier einfach mal die Frage: Muss eigentlich jeder TV-Comedian einen Kinofilm drehen?


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Okt. 2012)

Ganz einfache Antwort: Nein 

Ich hab mir nur mal Atze Schröders Film reingezogen, Titel hab ich schon wieder verdrängt, auf jeden Fall grauenhaft!!


----------



## Death Row (20 Okt. 2012)

Nein. Solche Filme darf es nicht geben! Deutsche Comedy ist sowieso größtenteils proletenhaft und unlustig


----------



## Chamser81 (20 Okt. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> Nein. Solche darf es nicht geben! Deutsche Comedy ist sowieso größtenteils proletenhaft und unlustig



Solange es genug Idioten gibt die diese "Comedians" toll finden, solange werden die auch erfolgreich sein! Sie wären ja auch dumm wenn sie dies nicht ausnutzen würden!


----------



## tamoo24 (21 Okt. 2012)

nunja einige meinen wohl nach der Zeit als "Klassen-Clown" es steckt Potential in ihnen
und sie müssen nun die Menschheit daran teilhaben lassen andere werden von ihrem
Management oder Entdeckern dazu gedrängt. Wie auch immer, die Geschmäcker sind
verschieden, wohl auch besser so.


----------



## will_ladenschnell (27 Okt. 2012)

Ranjid fange ich den unlustigsten Charakter.

Bei Bühnenauftritten finde ich deutschsprachige Comedy meistens gut. :thumbup:


----------

